
Reversing the Smarter Coffee Machine Protocol to Make Coffee Using the Terminal - evilsocket
https://www.evilsocket.net/2016/10/09/IoCOFFEE-Reversing-the-Smarter-Coffee-IoT-machine-protocol-to-make-coffee-using-terminal/#.V_pNmOrep1Y.hackernews
======
timthorn
Good work, although already done: [http://adenforshaw.com/smarter-coffee-
machine-raspberry-pi-i...](http://adenforshaw.com/smarter-coffee-machine-
raspberry-pi-iot-coffeetime/)

~~~
evilsocket
ooooops, I didn't see that ... anyway, mine looks more complete so it wasn't
100% wasted time :D

~~~
timthorn
An afternoon spent reverse engineering is never wasted time...

~~~
evilsocket
absolutely! :D

